# Charlotte, nc-princess-3 yr. Old golden retriever!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

From: [email protected] On Behalf Of Beth Kelly
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 6:44 PM
*Subject: Princess Needs a home soon!*

*This beauty is Princess and she is a 3-4 year old Golden Retreiver ... She NEEDS a home soon. She is not spayed yet and needs her shots! Princess' families house is being foreclosed on and she needs a place or she will end up at the pound. They tell me she is sweet and calm and a good girl! Please spread the word or let me know if you can help! There are a total of 4 dogs at this house so things are pretty urgent! thanx!
Princess is in Charlotte area!
Beth K
[email protected]* 


*
PLEASE CONTACT BETH K IF YO9U CAN SAVE PRINCESS!!!*

**I'm going to email the golden ret. rescues now.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, she is cute. Keeping my fingers crossed for her. I can't imagine how the family must feel to not only lose their house but their 4 dogs too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I contacted ALL the GR Rescues in NC for Princess last week when her info came into CFGRR's mail. I have not heard back from any of the Intake Coordinators yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

*I'm praying one of the rescues answers me, otherwise Princess and the other 3 dogs will have no chance. So Sad-so many losing their homes and animals.*


----------



## saltydogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue in Charleston SC will be bringing her into the rescue on Thursday.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray!
Low country comes through again.::smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess*

God Bless Low Country-I hope her other dog siblings are as lucky!
Don't know what the other 3 dogs are!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*PRINCESS-Low Country GRR*



saltydogs said:


> Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue in Charleston SC will be bringing her into the rescue on Thursday.


This is GREAT NEWS!-Thank you saltydogs.

Are you with LCGRR?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Salty Dogs*

Salty Dogs:

Thanks for the update! Are you with Low Country?


----------



## saltydogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, I'm with Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Saltydogs*



saltydogs said:


> Yes, I'm with Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue


 
Welcome Saltydogs-nice having another Golden Rescue member on the forum!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saltydogs*

Saltydogs

Glad to have another rescue person on here!
Is Low Country saving Princess, I hope?


----------



## saltydogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. We will be getting Princess tomorrow. Today the seniors from Greenville will be arriving.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saltydogs*

Saltydogs

Oh THANK YOU for saving Princess and the two seniors from Greenville!!!!!
Low Country is just wonderful!!!


----------

